# Balance



## angel30eyes (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone had a copy of Balance yet? I see our nurse who says we should inject in the loo is back with a few comments again, she now reckons we are like junkies who inject heroine!


----------



## Steff (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i saw a few people discussing it last night in another thread somewhere , very nice of her was'nt it NOT!


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 15, 2009)

I think her quote about us objecting if it were a heroin junkie is totally out of order, is she saying we are all like heroin junkies?? For those of you who dont get it:

A Question Of Etiquette 

Wow my objection to the lady who injected at a restaurant table really put the cat amongst the pigeons, I was disappointed but not really surprised by the in yer face, I?m doing what I like regardless of anyone else attitude of so many to whom ?I? and ?Me? appear to be the most important words. To those who say ?look away? do you object to being told to turn the tv off if something is on that you don?t like? I?m sure thousands of people inject discreetly in public every day and discretion is the point. If you can?t do it in such a way that no one else notices, then find somewhere else! 

As a nurse retired I don?t find injecting disgusting nor do I have a needle phobia. What I do have is consideration for others and there are people who don?t like seeing someone self inject. To the parents the idea that there are people with different opinions might not come amiss. As for those who talk of dark ages, the narrow minded and diabetic junkies (*would you object to a heroin addict injecting at your table*) I?m sorry you feel so defensive about it. I too have diabetes, type 2 and if I ever have to inject I shall hone my technique to invisibility or I?ll head for the loo.

What a load of ***********


----------



## Caroline (Jun 15, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Has anyone had a copy of Balance yet? I see our nurse who says we should inject in the loo is back with a few comments again, she now reckons we are like junkies who inject heroine!



All the diabetics I know who inject are as discreet as possible when injecting. I have never seen a junkie being very discreet.

I don't inject, but if I did, I'd be loath to in some of the public loos I've seen. I wouldn't even leave a virus in some of them!

Personaly I'd have thought a nurse would be a bit more understanding. SOme places if you ask have a first aid room that you can use. Where i work, as long as you are accompanied by a member of security or a fist aider, people can use our first aid room if they ask and explain why, and it is far better than using the loo. Our first aid room is in a staff area.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 15, 2009)

There was a reply from someone who says she agrees and she has to undress to inject, i can't see how, i mean i dont inject through my clothes i just push my waist band down on my trousers and inject under the table (not literally climb under the table) but make sure my pen is under the table and not showing, why she feels the need to undress is beyond me??


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG i am sat here in disbelief.. What is a diabetic Junkie? WOW great news, insulin must be just a habit so go cold turkey and a few support classes and you too can be clean... No don't think so and im sure that the millions of people who inject themselves wish they could go cold turkey and never have to inject herself.. 

Oh next thing will be parent of children with diabetes must have munchousen by proxy sindrome, sorry for spelling. I mean, why WOULD you WANT to inject your child. unbeloodyleavable! 

Words can not discribe my anger in this, I bet she wants feeding mothers to do that in the loo too, how unhygenic!

Cheeky B1tch

Julie x


----------



## allisonb (Jun 15, 2009)

Does this unbelievable woman not think that we all do try and inject as discreetly as possible anyway!  I can't believe her comments and I strongly object to being described as a 'junkie'!!  Unbelieveable.........if she does ever end up injecting due to her type 2 I hope that it will make her understand how disgusting her comments are!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 15, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Does this unbelievable woman not think that we all do try and inject as discreetly as possible anyway!  I can't believe her comments and I strongly object to being described as a 'junkie'!!  Unbelieveable.........if she does ever end up injecting due to her type 2 I hope that it will make her understand how disgusting her comments are!



If she does have to inject eventually, she will do it in a filthy dirty smelly loo with all the other junkies!

Actually the junkies bit is very insulting. We don't choose to have diabetes to begin with, but a junkie chooses to do drugs!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 15, 2009)

ive put this on my facebook to see what people without diabetes thinks! wont get a great response because i keep deleting people! lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello all just wanted to say i have sent duk a very nice email pointing out as they are seen as th voice of diabetes in the uk they should be keeping idoits like this person out. i also signed off the email as a proud diabetic


----------



## aymes (Jun 15, 2009)

This makes me so cross, I don't have my copy yet but read about it on the thread last night. Clearly I am appalled by her atitude, but also disappointed that they chose to print what seems to have gone beyond an opinion into an attack on diabetics who have to inject, so much for being an organisation suporting us.  

I will also be sending duk an email as well as one direct to the letters page as I'm sure lots of you will be...


----------



## Donald (Jun 15, 2009)

I await my copy of Balance with interest as a non Insulin user. I have known a few diabetics Insulin over the years and find her commants totolly out of order.

Donald


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 15, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I think her quote about us objecting if it were a heroin junkie is totally out of order, is she saying we are all like heroin junkies?? For those of you who dont get it:
> 
> A Question Of Etiquette
> 
> ...



That is terrible. She sounds like a nasty person, claiming we have no consideration for others and comparing us to junkies. DUK had no right to print such insulting rubbish. Doesn't she care whether her patients have a clean hygenic place to inject? Her examples are rubbish. Both watching TV and being a junkie are choices. Being a diabetic is not a choice.


----------



## VanessaK (Jun 15, 2009)

If this woman wants us all too head to the loo when we need to inject surely our friends and other resturant customers may think that we all will have bladder problems as well as diabetes.... I dont know about everyone else but if i am out having  a meal and the main course comes ages after the starter i start to panic and think that need to take the insulin to cover the starter. Therefore if this is a long meal by her loo suggestion i will be going once for the starter, once for main then dessert, then i will actually need the loo then at the end of the meal i will need to re-apply me face after the sweat on that i have achieved after all that to-ing and frow-ing... nah i will stick to injecting at the table I am discreet and all me friends are fine and it takes 30 seconds max .... she just seems to be a rude and ignorant lady...


----------



## Alan221 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ironic comment; "what I do have is consideration for others" - I'm sure she thinks she does.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

My copy hasn't landed yet.

I think the point we need to consider here is that this 'creature' clearly knows some very suspect people, perhaps she thinks heroin addicts are diabetics?

Balance seems on balance to be completely out of tune with the vast majority of the public, both diabetics and none-diabetics.

Sure, if I pulled something that looked like a syringe from my pocket over dinner, others would gasp; however, pens are pens, and the needles are so small that from two feet away (600mm in new money) the needle is almost invisible.

I've never undressed to inject, never felt the need to, so I can only think thats what they do in the asylum this creature resides in.

While we're all incensed by her corrupted perspective on how we inject and we continue to write in to Balance to object or get hot under the collar here, we are simply increasing her over inflated ego at seeing her letters and name in print.

Silence is perhaps the best option here and let the specialists continue to care for her, at least in a semi-humane manner.

She's clearly bonkers and I'm not a medical doctor, but even I can work that out!

As for the editor of Balance, well, here is another matter, I'd have thought there is enough constructive comment and content that the pages of this magazine can be filled with rather than the unbalanced reporting/coverage of this topic. Of course letters don't cost any money to publish, where articles need to be paid for?

I'd suggest that our emphasis ought to be to put pressure on the publishers of the magazine (DUK), to fire this layer of management and place someone in this position who can reflect the name of the publication in their decision making process and judgement of when enough is enough. 

Namely a balanced and fairly represented approach.


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 15, 2009)

Not recieved my copy yet, but looking forward to reading this & will be repliyng too.
I don't inject myself but i do know others that do, i think this is totally out of order.... & "she was a nurse".....  I was shocked by this negative attitude.
Would like to know her views on breast feeding at a table.
Sorry but people like that make me so angry Grrrrrrr


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> ...As for the editor of Balance, well, here is another matter, I'd have thought there is enough constructive comment and content that the pages of this magazine can be filled with rather than the unbalanced reporting/coverage of this topic. Of course letters don't cost any money to publish, where articles need to be paid for?...



Hi David, when I submitted my poems I was told that, as a charity, they don't pay for anything (not sure if that extends to someone like Arthur Smith, although I would like to think that he does it for free). So, it seems to be purely an editorial decision, and maybe the editor thinks he/she's on the News of the World or something and has to provoke controversy. I do not believe that the readership support her intolerant and insulting attitude. I will seriously consider cancelling my membership of DUK should this venemous tirade continue. I'm a fairly newly-diagnosed insulin user and I still find it difficult when eating out to find the right moment to ask 'do you mind?'. I don't need to feel that I have the disapproving eyes of some 'holier than thou' restaurant police watching my every move. I am certainly not 'in yer face' about it. I await with interest the news in the scientific journals that 'invisible injecting' has become a reality, thanks to a dedicated nurse from Birkenhead...


----------



## RachelT (Jun 15, 2009)

*Huh?*

I had a rant prepared but my computer screwed up the post and now i've thought better of it.... Just a few points.
1) Does she think that drug abusers and diabetics are the only people who inject drugs? What happened if somebody went into anaphalactic (or something like that) shock? Would she insist that they were carted off to the loos before somebody gave them an epipen shot?
2) Why is shooting cocaine socially unacceptable, in general? Coz it's illegal. Is using insulin illegal? No.
3) Why is it ok to swallow a pill or use an asthma inhaler in public but not use an insulin pen? Drug manufactuers spend quite a bit of money makinf insulin pens as discrete as possible. You really don't have to be minding your own business that much to not notice someone using one.
4) If this lady really wants a discussion she should discuss the issue on this forum!
I'm not an insulin user (yet) but i feel sorry that those who are should have to be made to feel embarrased about a condition that is no fault of thier own.

Rachel


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems to me that she is maybe a bitter lady and if I continue to read her utter crap (I mean who in their right mind makes a stupid comment about tv being anything like diabetes?) I will cancel my subscription, I joined to get help and support not to be made to feel like a sodding leper for injecting insulin so I don't die? I mean are DUK having a laugh? Why let this go on? And as for the silly arse Wendy Annan, making the comment about undressing to inject, the only sane thing I can think of is she does it in her arse! And she is just as daft saying injecting at a table is like doing make-up at the table, heelllloooo???? (oh and p.s injecting through your trousers is way safer than in a dirty loo)


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Northerner,

I'd find it difficult to believe that all the journalists are writing for the magazine without pay? They may well be staff, so they are still on the payroll! Perhaps they mean for un-commissioned work.

If the articles within magazines are coming free, usually someone is paying the journalist, in this case a drugs company, meter manufacturer etc. Perhaps in the form of discounted advertising.

I'd hope not and certainly the articles don't tend to be biased to any one product or service.

As I posted yesterday in another thread on the same article, this country is now in a position where one voice from a minority can vito the majority voice in favour - this is political correctness gone mad and I think the editor should be brought to task over his competence and ability to publish this magazine, which all said and done is a cushy number. One magazine every two months, must keep him busy for two weeks at least?

If as a charity they are paying someone to do a job then they should fairly represent the majority of their supporters (we're shortly to cease to be members!) and not be cutting corners filling pages of a magazine with a mailbag of letters relating to someone who must have given up her career as she was seemingly as compassionate as a dead fish! When there are important issues to be addressed and other people with views these should not be overshaddowed by this moron.

The the board of trustees of DUK, should be reviewing if the magazine should continue in its current state and with its current management as a matter of urgency, if this is DUKs primary 'get to the supporters' medium then they are heading down a very slippery slope.

Its high time someone fell on where sword. No names mentioned.


----------



## Andy (Jun 15, 2009)

I am type 2 and inject once a day and also take a sack full of tablets per day.

My answer to this person (I haven't had my copy of Balance yet) about would I object to a person injecting heroine at the table - the answer is YES. Injecting heroine is against the law and is a crime and I would therefore be arresting him/her!!!! She is probably so out of touch that she doesn't even know/realise that or perhaps that is the circle of people that she mixes with.

Injecting insulin is not a crime and is a medication so if I feel the need to inject in public then that is my right to do so.

Hopefully she will inject one day and realise the full facts of having to inject every day.

Regards.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wondered who you email with your complaint about this matter is it the normal email or are you using the supporterservices one that is in the magazine for complaints?


----------



## aymes (Jun 16, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Just wondered who you email with your complaint about this matter is it the normal email or are you using the supporterservices one that is in the magazine for complaints?



I've just written to the supporter services one, I thought I should leave it a day so I was slightly less cross about it! I've said that I am disappointed that they chose to continue to give a platform for offensive views and to dedicate such a disproportionate amount of space to a view that it seems the majority of its readership disagrees with.

I'll post of here to let you know what response I get if any!


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

There is no way that the people working for balance don't get paid, they aren't volunteers


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

They definately get paid a wage


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh dear.  Haven't had my copy yet, but my reply to her last comments was published last time.  I made the comparison about the bad old days of being castigated for breast-feeding in public and suggested there should be a campaign to make injecting in public acceptable.  i will continue my subscription to Balance because i think it has enabled the topic to come out into the open and many more objections have been published than for's.  And I consider the  need to inject heroin to be an illness, not a choice as such, and would be concerned, not outraged, should someone do it near me.

Silly woman,  she gives all women a bad name, a bit like a certain politician who once ruled, or should that be ruined,  the country.


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

ahh now i know your name... sarah


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> ahh now i know your name... sarah



Hi Katie, that's me!  I also posted on the introduce yourself thread.  What i meant by "more objections have been published than for's" is more objections to the silly woman than for her, but I haven't seen the latest Balance yet!


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Katie, that's me!  I also posted on the introduce yourself thread.  What i meant by "more objections have been published than for's" is more objections to the silly woman than for her, but I haven't seen the latest Balance yet!



Ah sorry, im really bad at looking at the intro forum!

Yeah there have definitely been more objections. That's because she is wrong, fact!


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

You know someone should start a discussion on facebook with this on the diabetes uk page.  Has anyone done this?  Do peoiple from DUK moderate this forum?  Sorry, i don't know but they do on the facebook one which proved very useful for the Change4life campaign that we helped to get changed. 

Just a thought....


----------



## AmandaB (Jun 17, 2009)

There is one good thing, just one small one, about the discussion in Balance. It opened my eyes!
For nearly 40 years I've been hiding away in those horrid horrid loos to do my injections but all the positive responses in Balance have made me brave enough to now do my 'jabs' at the table in a restaurant.
Never again will I try and sit (ugh) with my bag balanced on my knee trying to change the needle on my pen then find an injection spot without any part of my body touching the germ covered toilet wall, while trying not to let the needle cover/pen top or bag fall on the floor.
It's been a real revelation, and I'm now at the front of the queue for the campaign for injecting in public!


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

Blimey, i think a campaign is a good idea   I like those lol!!

Might start another thread on facebook if anyone cares to join me?  I've just spotted that other thread but thought i would do an updated one....


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

That's really nice to hear Amanda


----------



## AmandaB (Jun 17, 2009)

Becca go for it! Should we call it CIIP (Campaign for Injecting In Public), or does that sound a liitle too like UKIP? ha ha


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL!  Like it   Have started a new thread on facebook - Balance magazine - injecting in public.


----------



## MarcLister (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't get Balance and nor do I intend to. I was thinking of joining up to DUK when I received my diagnosis but I didn't and I'm glad I didn't if this rubbish nurse is allowed to sprout her nonsense.





AmandaB said:


> Becca go for it! Should we call it CIIP (Campaign for Injecting In Public), or does that sound a liitle too like UKIP? ha ha


Nah, see she's jealous of us getting insulin. 

We should call it the "Oh I'm sorry, how rude of me. Would you like some extra insulin with your chips as well as salt?" campaign.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> I don't get Balance and nor do I intend to. I was thinking of joining up to DUK when I received my diagnosis but I didn't and I'm glad I didn't if this rubbish nurse is allowed to sprout her nonsense.Nah, see she's jealous of us getting insulin.
> 
> We should call it the "Oh I'm sorry, how rude of me. Would you like some extra insulin with your chips as well as salt?" campaign.




Bravo Marc , Good idea , I love it lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 17, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> I don't get Balance and nor do I intend to. I was thinking of joining up to DUK when I received my diagnosis but I didn't and I'm glad I didn't if this rubbish nurse is allowed to sprout her nonsense.Nah, see she's jealous of us getting insulin.
> 
> We should call it the "Oh I'm sorry, how rude of me. Would you like some extra insulin with your chips as well as salt?" campaign.


 
Or perhaps 'assault on insulin'?


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 17, 2009)

Soo glad to read all these posts. As the mother of a 2yr old diabetic the whole eating out scenario can be stressful enough but when i read the initial letter from 'retired nurse' in my first ever issue of balance I was thoroughly depressed. As this seemed to be the voice for people with diabetes I had to ask was this the general consensus?? Already struggling with the injections/ the oh so frequent blood tests and regular hypos this looked like just another hurdle I would need to heave myself over - was my baby going to be faced with such opinions on a daily basis. As a practicing veterinary surgeon I am sure i have administered more injections than 'retired nurse' in general with far less co-operative patients but this cannot compare with you own child and while with the best of intentions and a dab hand with the needle and syringe the occasional fellow diner may get a whiff of something untoward as i attempt to subtly stick a needle in my boisterous boy. Well good luck to them - if their own company is so poor they feel the need to scrutinise my activities then so be it!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Becca, I've followed on in the facebook DUK page from you and someone else has now responded as well.   Lets see what happens.    I wonder how long it will take before DUK respond or until that person that doesn't like us (remember him) pops up to cause more trouble.


----------



## runner (Jun 18, 2009)

Becca said:


> Blimey, i think a campaign is a good idea   I like those lol!!
> 
> Might start another thread on facebook if anyone cares to join me?  I've just spotted that other thread but thought i would do an updated one....



Hi Becca, I'd like to support the campaign on Facebook, but haven't a clue what I'm doing as far as 'Facebook' goes.  I did join, but didn't get much further - how does this old dinosaur reach the bit you're talking about?  also will be away from tomorrow for a while, so won't act until I get back.


----------



## runner (Jun 18, 2009)

How about 'Insulin  Needs Symathy Unlike Loner In Nursing (INSULIN for short ha ha)


----------



## MarcLister (Jun 18, 2009)

runner said:


> How about 'Insulin  Needs Symathy Unlike Loner In Nursing (INSULIN for short ha ha)


You win.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 18, 2009)

runner said:


> How about 'Insulin  Needs Symathy Unlike Loner In Nursing (INSULIN for short ha ha)



*dies laughing*


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Becca, I'd like to support the campaign on Facebook, but haven't a clue what I'm doing as far as 'Facebook' goes.  I did join, but didn't get much further - how does this old dinosaur reach the bit you're talking about?  also will be away from tomorrow for a while, so won't act until I get back.



Hi Runner, can you add me as your friend on facebook or if you give me your name or email address (on the private message bit) I'll add you.  Then you can see the link where to go or I'll show you.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Or you could just try this link :

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/topic.php?uid=20583485166&topic=8749

Hope it gets you there.


----------



## aymes (Jun 18, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> someone else has now responded as well.   QUOTE]
> 
> That'd be me!


----------



## DiabetesUK (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

It?s the Balance team here at Diabetes UK. There have been a lot of comments and feedback about this opinion letter and we wanted to let you all know our reason for publishing it.

The original reader letter disagreeing with injecting in public was published in the ?Your Letters? section of our March/April issue, where it clearly states that the views expressed do not necessarily represent those of Diabetes UK. 

We feel that everyone is entitled to their opinion even when they don?t agree with the charity, the magazine or other readers. The reader in question is a member of Diabetes UK, and we aim to be as open as possible when publishing readers' viewpoints in the opinion pages of Balance. Differing opinions are allowed and indeed encouraged to stimulate debate and that is what this letter-writer has done. 

Such extreme views do help bring out important matters and in the following issue (May/June), we printed sixteen letters disagreeing with this opinion. In the current issue of Balance (July/August), more responses are printed and we have also included a reply from the original letter-writer to allow her to respond to the high volume of criticism. We do appreciate that her reply might have offended some readers, but we only ever censor letters that are libellous to an individual or factually incorrect.

The reader?s opinion was in no way reflected in any of the regular articles in Balance, written by members of staff (and not influenced by any corporate sponsors).

Finally, we would like to reassure you that at Diabetes UK, we do listen to our supporters and respond to issues you feel are important. In fact, after hearing from our young supporters about the ignorance and misconceptions surrounding diabetes and insulin injections, we created two short videos aimed at educating young people about the condition and the need for injections. These are available on My Life, our web space for young supporters, at http://www.diabetes.org.uk/bus and http://www.diabetes.org.uk/record

We hope this helps clarify the issue, and we apologise if any of the comments published have caused offence.

Sincerely,

The Balance team
Diabetes UK


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

DiabetesUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> It?s the Balance team here at Diabetes UK. There have been a lot of comments and feedback about this opinion letter and we wanted to let you all know our reason for publishing it.
> 
> ...



it does clarify the stance that duk seem to have that it is willing to let its name be soiled by someone who as a retired nurse should have a better grasp of the fact we as diabetics on insulin take the drug so we can stay alive. it is also very disappointing to know that you felt her letters where stimulating healthy debate which i can assure you they were not. all they have done in my eyes is alienate you from the very people you are ment to be championing.

i for one will never again support duk in the ways i have done in the past


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 18, 2009)

Same here , you have lost my support , I thought you were Diabetes Support ????? doesn't sound like it to me , thanks for that 
The fact that you let her spout that rubbish once was enough but a second time , crazy .

With agencys  like you supporting diabetics i think we are better off without you .


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

it is bad enough the amount of stuff we have to put with as diabetics without having to read someones narrow minded comments when the space her drivel took up could have been put to better use. i for one would have like to have seen the space used to have one of our fellow diabetessupport members poems published. northerner has sent you in a few and to date he has had none published. now if the diabetesuk staff who have registered on here want to take a look at all the positive comments he gets after each and everyone of his poems he delights us with on the forum then i am sure they will see that this is the sort of thing they should be publishing and not negative comments.


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2009)

this can have an awful effect on some if not most diabetics we already have to deal with funny looks raised eyebrows without some mouthy nurse spouting off her rubbish,like addict said wheres the support thats what it all about


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 18, 2009)

So they only censor letters that are "libellous to an individual or factually incorrect". Does this mean it's OK to print ones that are deeply offensive to a large number of their readers, comparing us to heroin junkies and claiming we are selfish ("I was disappointed but not really surprised by the in yer face, I?m doing what I like regardless of anyone else attitude of so many to whom ?I? and ?Me? appear to be the most important words"). I have not been very fond of them for a while but now since these letters I am starting to seriously regret renewing my membership recently.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

DiabetesUK said:


> ...Differing opinions are allowed and indeed encouraged to stimulate debate and that is what this letter-writer has done......The Balance team
> Diabetes UK



I'm sorry, but I think you have shown severe misjudgement in this matter. Printing the first letter - yes, this stimulated debate. It also upset a great number of people, many of whom were already feeling vulnerable, maybe depressed at the prospect of living with this chronic, dangerous condition, and who were now made to feel even more self-conscious at performing an activity essential to their well-being. One would expect that fellow insulin users would, in the vast majority, oppose the views expressed in that first letter - but this is not what people are looking for, they are looking for the support of NON-INSULIN users to accept that this is something that needs to be done with minimal fuss or disruption - making them feel as normal as can be.

This woman did not need a 'right of reply', she had already expressed her views. Instead you allowed her valuable space on your pages to use even more inflammatory and insulting language, in airing her prejudices. To suggest that we are 'junkies' and 'in yer face' is deeply insulting to me, and such intolerance should not be given 'the oxygen of publicity' (or, as Linda Smith once said, 'the oxygen of oxygen').

I am fairly newly diagnosed and have limited experience of injecting in public. However, even on those occasions when I have received the consent of those around me, I still feel very aware that there may be other eyes looking disapprovingly, or indeed with disgust, at my actions.

I think you have lost a great deal of support because of your misjudged policy, which is surely the opposite of what you should be trying to achieve.


----------



## allisonb (Jun 18, 2009)

Whilst I agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion I don't think you folks at Diabetes UK have given any thought to how offensive this woman has been.  Her first letter was bad enough and now you've given her the 'opportunity to respond to the high volume of criticism', by being even more offensive and rude.  How dare she, as a diabetic or non diabetic or a member of Diabetes UK or not, term us insulin dependant diabetics as 'junkies' and make a comparison between us and drug users.  It's extremely offensive and I'm really struggling to understand why you would even consider publishing such rubbish.  I have completely lost faith in Diabetes UK and am already seeking ways to cancel my membership, as I am sure many more people will.......big, big mistake.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Whilst I agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion I don't think you folks at Diabetes UK have given any thought to how offensive this woman has been.  Her first letter was bad enough and now you've given her the 'opportunity to respond to the high volume of criticism', by being even more offensive and rude.  How dare she, as a diabetic or non diabetic or a member of Diabetes UK or not, term us insulin dependant diabetics as 'junkies' and make a comparison between us and drug users.  It's extremely offensive and I'm really struggling to understand why you would even consider publishing such rubbish.  I have completely lost faith in Diabetes UK and am already seeking ways to cancel my membership, as I am sure many more people will.......big, big mistake.



if you pay by direct debit then just cancel it. also give them a call and let them know you want to cancel your membership and they should just action it for you


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Hang your heads in shame DUK.   I think you have done some serious damage here.  You are on icy grounds anyway as your school campaigns suck big time but this takes the biscuit.    I have also cancelled my DD and won't be paying next year.   I have taken up membership of JDRF and I recommend others do as well.   They are actually doing real good stuff, it is them that are behind the closed loop, artificial pancreas thing.    They also listen to their members very well.  I have had a meeting with them before.

DUK I hope you get this sorted and perhaps print an apology, you are going to lose some serious amounts of membership over this.    None of that is factual stuff.  It is rubbish.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> ...DUK I hope you get this sorted and perhaps print an apology, you are going to lose some serious amounts of membership over this.    None of that is factual stuff.  It is rubbish.



Yes, when I saw the letter/post from DUK I thought they might be more apologetic - somethig along the lines of 'this is why we did it, but clearly we got it wrong and are sorry, we'll review our policies in future so that there is no repetition'. Instead, all we got was 'this is why we did it, we knew some people wouldn't like it but they'll just have to lump it'.

Badly, badly misjudged. I ran the Great South Run for DUK last year and raised several hundred pounds. This year I think I will be running it for Sightsavers...


----------



## Einstein (Jun 18, 2009)

DiabetesUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> It’s the Balance team here at Diabetes UK. There have been a lot of comments and feedback about this opinion letter and we wanted to let you all know our reason for publishing it.
> 
> ...


 
Some interesting comments you make and your member makes.

First, who in the right mind would publish an off the wall demented rant as the one in the current issue?

Second, editorial staff are there to do a job, moderate and present unbiased, objective information on a given subject. Your excuse of using the term 'this doesn't reflect the view or opinions of the publishers et-al' is a useless term, clearly anyone with half a brain cell would realise by your own admission that the comment against the original letter was substantial, you had difficulty publishing anything really in support of these claims - because they are in the main without any foundation.

To then go on an post a reply where the author decrees that we all inject incorrectly, when they have no experience of injecting themselves, and label diabetics as junkies is surely libellous, I certainly for one who has never touched recreational drugs actually find that this generic, but explicit label applied to me by the author could be defamatory, as anyone knowing I am diabetic who reads that letter and seeing it is from a nurse (retired) could think I am a junky, there is enough ignorance about diabetes enough without a supposed supporting organisation deciding such a letter was suitable for publication.

As such, there in I initiate my claim against you, the publishers of this magazine.

Your excuses are, I am afraid rejected by myself.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Some interesting comments you make and your member makes.
> 
> First, who in the right mind would publish an off the wall demented rant as the one in the current issue?
> 
> ...





well said my friend, well said!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm wondering whether they were alerted to this from the Facebook topic, or if they read it here first, or if there has been such a barrage of complaints that they have been scanning all media to make their replies in? It's hard to tell, as the reply appeared on Facebook at almost the same time as on here.

The one thing I will say in DUK's favour (as opposed to the 'Balance' editorial team) is that they provide financial support for this forum, where the true views of diabetics are discussed - my experience here is that, although we have had one or two contrary views on occasions, they are entirely that - one or two out of a membership of over 1200 people, which is...erm...a tiny percentage!

p.s. I'm not saying that contrary views would get moderated, just that only a tiny number of people seem to hold such views! I think that, had someone tried to post something like the 'nurse' did here, the moderators would have objected very strongly to the terminology and phrasing used.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

i for one would haope duk will see sence over this and issue a public and groveling appology to what they have done. i for one would love for the complete list of duk members to turn around and cancel their subscriptions and see what happend then!!!!

the balance editorial team are f***ing idiots


----------



## Einstein (Jun 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm wondering whether they were alerted to this from the Facebook topic, or if they read it here first, or if there has been such a barrage of complaints that they have been scanning all media to make their replies in? It's hard to tell, as the reply appeared on Facebook at almost the same time as on here.
> 
> The one thing I will say in DUK's favour (as opposed to the 'Balance' editorial team) is that they provide financial support for this forum, where the true views of diabetics are discussed - my experience here is that, although we have had one or two contrary views on occasions, they are entirely that - one or two out of a membership of over 1200 people, which is...erm...a tiny percentage!
> 
> p.s. I'm not saying that contrary views would get moderated, just that only a tiny number of people seem to hold such views!


 
Absolutely Northerner,

My comment on facebook was because it was to DUK and not the editorial team of balance who I sure would like to sweep all of this under the rug away from DUK and forget about it.

I also stated the only interface a lot of the DUK members have with DUK is through Balance and its high time the magazine listened to the voice of the membership and published what is wanted and needed, not what they deem some of us will be happy reading.

Balance now has competition, and for less money. A lot of people like the competition 'Sweet', its a different, but good read.

If you get nothing else from DUK their magazine is now beginning to look like an expensive subscription, I recall at close on ?10 a year more than sweet. Plus they giftaid the subscription, so get more from the Inland Revenue.

So, I call on DUK as the publishers of Balance to get their finger out, renew, update, refresh or whatever term you like to use, but join the party and listen to your membership - you never know, you might actually make some friends here once you get to know us!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 18, 2009)

This had been really badly mishandled. Given this post by DUK, I am becoming more and more convinced to leave. Why can't they see the effect they have had on us? I would have thought in the current climate, where charity giving is going down as people can no longer afford it, they would try their best to keep as many people as possible happy. No, instead they choose to publish a letter insulting a large group of their members. Well done, DUK. Great thinking.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> This had been really badly mishandled. Given this post by DUK, I am becoming more and more convinced to leave. Why can't they see the effect they have had on us? I would have thought in the current climate, where charity giving is going down as people can no longer afford it, they would try their best to keep as many people as possible happy. No, instead they choose to publish a letter insulting a large group of their members. Well done, DUK. Great thinking.



And let's not forget that it is currently Diabetes week! Maybe they should rename it 'Bash the Diabetic Week'!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 18, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> This had been really badly mishandled. Given this post by DUK, I am becoming more and more convinced to leave. Why can't they see the effect they have had on us? I would have thought in the current climate, where charity giving is going down as people can no longer afford it, they would try their best to keep as many people as possible happy. No, instead they choose to publish a letter insulting a large group of their members. Well done, DUK. Great thinking.


 

Hi Lizzie,

This isn't the reply from Diabetes UK, this is the Balance team trying to justify their existence!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 18, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hi Lizzie,
> 
> This isn't the reply from Diabetes UK, this is the Balance team trying to justify their existence!!



But their post starts 'Hi it's the Balance team here at Diabetes UK' and they sign off as  'The Balance Team, Diabetes UK'. That to me implies they are speaking on behalf of DUK, and Balance is the magazine for adults produced by DUK. I don't really see the difference. And anyway, my point still stands that instead of trying to keep members happy they have insulted us.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> But their post starts 'Hi it's the Balance team here at Diabetes UK' and they sign off as  'The Balance Team, Diabetes UK'.



i agree with you there lizzie and i feel the whole thing has put a huge negative on duk as a whole. if the charitable arm of the charity wants to keep its head abover water i would recomend for them to distance themselves from balance and quick


----------



## Einstein (Jun 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i agree with you there lizzie and i feel the whole thing has put a huge negative on duk as a whole. if the charitable arm of the charity wants to keep its head abover water i would recomend for them to distance themselves from balance and quick


 
I think we're at a stage where parts of the organisation are covering their ass's.

It's about time DUK themselves stood up and made a statement on the matter and informed their members about what they are going to do about this matter.

As clearly the Balance team can't deliver or rectify what they have delivered, I consider a comment from DUK as being from a trustee of the charity, not someone who can't put their name or position to a reply or take the blame for their decision(s) them self - but has to sign it as all of the Balance team.

There are journalists who are there doing a job writing articles, researching etc, then there is a level of management who is faceless and are so far away from reality as to have to continuously prove it to us.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just read all of this and...

It makes me sad to see that people STILL have issues with injecting. The amount of times I have been called a heroine user for injecting in public is unreal and its really offensive.

I'm glad I don't subscribe to balance or anything, and I certainly won't be ever in the future unless they sort themselves out!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet magazine is very easy to read, well laid out and so much cheaper.   I much prefer Sweet to Balance.  Sweet takes into account type 1 as well as type 2 whereas Balance prefers type 2 diabetes !!!


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 18, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Sweet magazine is very easy to read, well laid out and so much cheaper.   I much prefer Sweet to Balance.  Sweet takes into account type 1 as well as type 2 whereas Balance prefers type 2 diabetes !!!



Do you have a link or somewhere I can find out more about this 'Sweet' please


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.sweetmagazine.org/


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a Type 2 and don't have to inject.

Something interesting happened at work the other evening in the canteen. 

I was reading my meter instruction manual and the subject of diabetes came out and me and one of the staff who has to inject insulin answered lots of questions about diabetes. He got his pen out to show what he uses and when. He has basal and bolus injections.

I commented on the smell of the insulin but it wasn't negative just that it was a clinical smell. 

We were then showed how the new cartridge is put in the pen how he dials his units and asked to be excused as he was then going to go into the loo to do the business.

I asked him if I could see the pen working and if anybody minded seeing him inject and everybody at our table was very curious to see if he would flinch. He said it was almost pain free as long as he misses a blood vessel.

Then he put the needle in and we watched the end of the pen rotate as the units were being delivered.

Well the outcome was nobody had any objections and this chap said that as everyone was OK about him taking insulin in the canteen that in future he would discretely lift the bottom of his shirt up and inject.

I don't personally understand what the nurse who had the letter published in Balance magazine's issue is. It's not as if diabetics have to expose their genitals to inject is it?

I understand everybody has a right to say what they believe, however I also have a right to say that I strongly disagree with her belief.

Isn't it interesting that the Balance team have only made one post on this forum as at 22.21 on Thursday 18 June 2009.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> http://www.sweetmagazine.org/



I have ordered my free trial of the magazine.  Even the front cover looks at bit more 'with it' and up to date than Balance.  For some reason balance reminds me of People's Friends magazine which my nan used to read.  Whereas the cover of sweet looks like Good Housekeeping.  Not that a magazine should be judged by its cover, or is that a book?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

What a great story tez - thank you for that! Thank goodness we don't have to inject in our genitals!

You're absolutely right, it's a big fuss over something very simple - I think people are misled by the word 'injection' - it's very far removed from the intra-muscular or vein injection that seems to worry some people. And great news that your colleague now feels comfortable injecting amongst others!

The 'Balance' team hung around for a little while to read the responses, but didn't respond further themselves - maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2009)

Lorraine said:


> I have ordered my free trial of the magazine.  Even the front cover looks at bit more 'with it' and up to date than Balance.  For some reason balance reminds me of People's Friends magazine which my nan used to read.  Whereas the cover of sweet looks like Good Housekeeping.  Not that a magazine should be judged by its cover, or is that a book?



hope its a good read


----------



## runner (Jun 18, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'm a Type 2 and don't have to inject.
> 
> Something interesting happened at work the other evening in the canteen.
> 
> ...



Sorry to digress, but: that is really wierd - i was injecting my after lunch dose in the kitchen when my son, who was with me said, "cor you really smell" (I know, wonderful aren't they!).  I asked what of?  He said "it's the insulin".  He couldn't realy describe the smell but had obviously noticed it. (Probably where I squirt the 2 units off before injecting.) Strange - I occassionally get a whiff, but on the whole don't notice it any more. Has anyone ese noticed the smell?

(By the way Tez,  I got the other half a silver Seagulls chain and pendant for our anniversay tomorrow! Ordered it yeserday - came today!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the link to sweet magazine.

I agree with all of you guys/gals.
I think reporters and journalism sometimes just goes too far, "showing both sides of the story" what a load of boulder dash, worse thing is we all here feel very passionately about this subject as it affect us so. I doubt the balance team will be back in a hurry!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 18, 2009)

runner said:


> Sorry to digress, but: that is really wierd - i was injecting my after lunch dose in the kitchen when my son, who was with me said, "cor you really smell" (I know, wonderful aren't they!).  I asked what of?  He said "it's the insulin".  He couldn't realy describe the smell but had obviously noticed it. (Probably where I squirt the 2 units off before injecting.) Strange - I occassionally get a whiff, but on the whole don't notice it any more. Has anyone ese noticed the smell?
> 
> (By the way Tez,  I got the other half a silver Seagulls chain and pendant for our anniversay tomorrow! Ordered it yeserday - came today!)



I caught the smell straight away as Tez said very clinical! Quite like it now to be honest!!?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2009)

runner said:


> Sorry to digress, but: that is really wierd - i was injecting my after lunch dose in the kitchen when my son, who was with me said, "cor you really smell" (I know, wonderful aren't they!).  I asked what of?  He said "it's the insulin".  He couldn't realy describe the smell but had obviously noticed it. (Probably where I squirt the 2 units off before injecting.) Strange - I occassionally get a whiff, but on the whole don't notice it any more. Has anyone ese noticed the smell?
> 
> (By the way Tez,  I got the other half a silver Seagulls chain and pendant for our anniversay tomorrow! Ordered it yeserday - came today!)



Yes, I've always noticed the smell of both my insulins, particularly lantus ( I wrote a poem about it! http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=765 )


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 18, 2009)

i've never heard of sweet. new to all of this.can you enlighten me? sounds like you've had worse case scenario. makes me feel bad for feeling so sorry for myself / my boy.


----------



## aymes (Jun 18, 2009)

it's an independent magazines aimed at diabetics, you can either subscribe to be sent it at home or you can usually pick it up at wh smiths, borders etc. I gather you can request a trial copy on their website.
it's a pretty good read and i have heard parents on here say it's particularly useful as there is a children and family section in it, well worth taking a look at I would have said.


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet is quite a good magazine that has balanced articles.  We were in it a while back, it was an article on the insulin pump book that my husband and i made for our daughter Rose who is pumping.  )


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks. must admit i'm a bit disillusioned with balance. good to explore all the options. this forum has been great - only a week since i logged on and at least i cansee other folk are in same boat. just hope i'm as confident as other mums here in a year or two


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> http://www.sweetmagazine.org/



Thanks Steffi , Ive ordered my free trial copy


----------



## MarcLister (Jun 19, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I commented on the smell of the insulin but it wasn't negative just that it was a clinical smell.


I've noticed that too. Thought I was imagining it. If you can imagine smells. 



brightontez said:


> He said it was almost pain free as long as he misses a blood vessel.


I'm quite good at not missing them. 



brightontez said:


> It's not as if diabetics have to expose their genitals to inject is it?


Drat! That's what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes i have noticed that both my Insulins do smell clinical , I am using Levemir and Humalog . I quite like the smell actually


----------

